# Histiocytoma?



## Walter (May 31, 2015)

Hi,

We found a lump on Walter's ear a week or so ago. Its towards the end of the ear, under the fur, maybe a quarter of an inch across.

The vet says it is most probably a histiocytoma because he is so young but if it hasn't gone down at all over the next few weeks we'll have to taking some material from it to do some tests. He has some cream for it but it just seems to be drying it out.

Does anyone have any experience of these? I'm trying to keep calm but I am very worried. I think he's OK in himself. He's still eating and always on the hunt for treats but I think I'm a bit blinded by worry thinking he's not feeling well every time he goes for a nap. It hasn't changed in size much, if at all, since we found it but if they take months to disappear then I doubt we would notice any change over night.

Is there anything I should be looking for? It is quite firm and I think it showed up relatively quickly. I am forever cleaning his ears so I think I would have noticed it but I could be wrong.

My fear is that it may be a mast cell tumour but at the moment it could be either. Any info or anything to put my mind at ease would be appreciated. 

Sent from my LG-H870 using Tapatalk


----------

